# my home made pigeon trap



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

So i made my own pigeon trap. Just wanted to see what you guys thought. This is kinda a FIRST DRAFT since this is the first one ive made. I will be making improvments such as some rubbers at the ends of each rod to keep the birds from hurting themselves. Like i said though FIRST DRAFT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N9WMCw_zDQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

Your trap may work fine, but what is going to keep vermints from entering your trap and through the chicken wire?


----------



## PapiZ28pigeons (Jan 17, 2013)

ironman1st said:


> Your trap may work fine, but what is going to keep vermints from entering your trap and through the chicken wire?


Plexiglass will go on sides and going to put im wood floor


----------

